# What?s the deal with "body wraps"?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:What’s the deal with “body wraps”? Do they really shrinkfat cells or this just another weightLoss scam? Answer:Body wraps do not shrink fat cells or burn body fat – no matterwhat type of wrap: bandages soaked in herbs or minerals, plastic,foil, vinyl, seaweed, clay, mud – it doesn’t matter, body wrapsdon’t burn fat. And those [...]

*Read More...*


----------

